# Exterior wood door expansion



## funkphi (Apr 11, 2008)

In January, I had an exterior wood door installed. Recently, as the weather has warmed up, the door has begun sticking. Is this due to the rising temps and the door, or door frame is expanding? I was supposed to put a layer of polyurathane(sp?) on, but was waiting till it warmed up so I could take the door off and due it outside and prevent my home from being as cold as outside. How/Can I remedy this? Should I shave the door back and then add the layer of polyurathane? Should I wait till it's real hot and the door has stopped expanding and then shave back and coat? Thanks for the help.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 12, 2008)

You need to wait for a sunny, warm, low humidity day, then paint or stain the door and jambs. Don't forget to paint or stain all sides of the door...bottom and top.
Then check the door for fit before you seal it with a polyurethane. If it is ok then finish it. If not, now is the time to adjust the door jamb a little first. Try a longer screw in the hinges, but don't let it bind. You want a 3/16 ths gap around the top and sides. Last resort is to then plane the door. Then when it works good. Finish the poly if you stained the door.

Hope this helps out. Good luck. 
If I missed something someone will be by shortly.


----------

